# Mounted Games Ideas



## dance21

I'd really like some suggestions for fun mounted games. Have you got any new ideas for fun riding? The same old mounted games are getting a little boring. They don't have to be mounted games, just some cool activities to do while riding. Have you got any ideas?


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

You'll need:
- 2 barrels
- 2 cones
- (x amount) diving rings (ones for the pool)

Set two barrels up, far enough apart you can get your horse through. Place the two cones on top of the barrels. Then place rings around the area you're riding in. Collect all the rings, then run up to the barrels, place the rings on the cones.

It's a game my new students play, if you try it tell me how it goes! Hope you like it.


----------



## SunnyK01

One of the funnest, and funniest mounted games I've ever seen was a game called "dizzy stick" where the riders had to place their forehead on a stick (about 3 or 4 feet tall), so they were looking down, then they had to spin as fast as possible in a circle, keeping their forehead on the stick to anchor them in place, for 30 seconds. At that point they had to mount their horse and ride to the opposite side of the arena. Whoever go there quickest won. There were lots of people who were too dizzy to even get on the horses and lots of squiggly lines from one end of the arena to the other. Everyone - riders and spectators - was dying of laughter the entire time. After a long day of showing, it was a great way to relax and bring the members of the association together.

I will say though, that this game is probably extremely dangerous and a lot of clubs probably wouldn't want to take on the potential liability.


----------



## jfisher256

I'll try to remember a game I played as best as possible without making it sound weird haha.

What we did (I was in 4-H for this) was place lead ropes around certain supports in the arena. We had to get a certain about before the other rider and practice tying safety knots and when we got them all right (and when I say all, I mean we each got like 2 or 3), we had to trot back to the center of the ring before the other person. But if you kind of forgot how to do a knot you had people on the ground that were there to kind of guide you so you could get it. But they didn't tell you how to do it, they gave like, hints that helped! Hope I didn't make that sound too confusing! :lol:

So it's not the greatest or most fun game, but it tested our knowledge in a way about safety knots in case you have to tie your horse somewhere so you know how to do it in case something were to happen that the horse could undo the knot. We also just put it into like a racing type of game where like I said, you had to get to the middle of the ring before the other person did.


----------



## Scoutrider

We did something a little different at a 4-H games show recently: Musical Mounting. Play some music, and announce the gait or movement that you want the riders to pick up. When the music stops, the riders dismount, cross in front of their horse to the off side, and remount from the wrong side. Last person back in the saddle is out, and the game runs in as many rounds as it takes to get a winner. It went over really well - the kids had a blast, and by the final five or so the spectators were all cheering and whooping and hollering, really getting into the class.


----------



## its lbs not miles

You can always try the modern jousting. At least as it's been practiced from the time of James I or longer. It's also the state game of MD if I remember right (I use to live up there).

It's called "riding at the rings". Should be able to google it. The objective was to get the most rings on your lance tip. They all hung from strings. Certainly a game of skill. Charging at a run towards suspended rings and running a lance tip through them can be quite a challange.


----------



## IMGA

Take a look at:

Mounted Games Website - The Games


----------



## dance21

Thanks for all your great ideas! Anyone else got an awesome game?


----------



## Shenandoah

Egg & spoon (w/t/c, who keeps the egg the longest)
Water in a glass (w/t/c, who has the most water in the glass at the end)
Walking race (who can get from start line to finish line fastest - any trot of canter is a disqualification).
Ribbon pairs (two riders hold a crepe paper ribbon between them. w/t/c until only one team is still holding an unbroken ribbon.
Rider switch (two riders ride as pairs while music plays. When music stops, both have to dismount, switch horses, and mouth the other horse. Last pair up is out)
Bareback ride-a-buck (put a dollar bill under your thigh, w/t/c until only one person still has the dollar bill)
Horse soccer (just like it sounds - you can look it up on YouTube)

Trail courses are always fun, you can get creative with all kinds of things to go over, through, under, around. Mailboxes to put things in/out of. Tarps to carry or walk on, HUGE hula hoops to walk through, hanging curtain of balloons, buckets to drag on a rope, gates to go through... the options are really only limited by your imagination.


----------



## EighteenHands

Hello,

I just ran an post in my blog entitled "horsing around" where I talk about the benefits of mounted games for riders. I obtained my information from this article I found online

http://americashorsedaily.com/horse-games/#more-28038

Have Fun!


----------



## usandpets

One game we play is tag on horseback. For younger or beginner riders, they can just tag the horse. For more experienced riders, they have to tag the person. It really shows you where you need to work on your riding and helps you be a better rider.

Another we have played is Redlight/Greenlight. Just like the normal game, everyone is at one end of the arena but on horseback. The person that is it stands at the opposite end. That person turns their back to everyone and says greenlight. Everyone can move towards the person until he/she says redlight and turns around to try and catch anyone still moving. If you get caught, you have to start over. If you reach the person or a line across the arena, you get to be it. You can vary the difficulty with whether or not you allow the horse to move a step or two or not at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

